# Ka-50 'Werewolf' Neat footage



## Aggie08 (Feb 9, 2007)

1 of the kind - BREAK.com

If I recall correctly, it's one of their newer birds and they didn't give it radar. They didn't want it to search and destroy, just go where it's told and destroy.


----------



## HealzDevo (Mar 18, 2007)

That is Soviet thinking for you though. Obey orders and good luck on your mission.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 19, 2007)

That is any militaries way of thinking. You follow orders and good luck on your mission...


----------

